# Warhammer Online



## JTM (Sep 15, 2008)

This game is about to start, and I have a a6230n from HP... refurb'd for 350 bucks around 6 months ago...

AMD x2 5600+
3 GB ***DDR2*** ram
Radeon x600 128 mB video card (that i installed... PCIe)... just paid 20 dollars for someone else's for this one...


I play in the "open beta" but I thought maybe more people could give me "bottlenecks" for improvement.

Right now, I'm blaming it on the nVidia 430.  Even though I only have DDR2 ram, that fault goes to the mobo?

Before I got the radeon x600, I was getting around 5-10 FPS.  after that, I am getting 20-30 FPS.  lemme know your thoughts.






edit: also, anyone else playing Warhammer Online?  I'll either drop out of my guild to play with some masons (start a "masons of texas" guild or just to play with eachother).  lemme know on this, too.


----------



## Wingnut (Sep 15, 2008)

I played EQ1 from the start, EQ2 from teh start, WOW was a beta tester... but stopped playing the last few years due to CT length.  Started playing WOW again last summer but that only laster about 5 months.  Oh played Star Wars too, started about 6 months after launch until they made the sweeping changes that turned it more into EQ than star wars...


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 15, 2008)

I've been playing in the new Wrath of the Lich King beta, it's pretty sweet. Wow and I thought I was all alone in my nerdiness...lol. Dang, no Mac support for Warhammer...oh well, nothing the dual boot key can't fix..


----------



## TCShelton (Sep 15, 2008)

I didn't know Warhammer had an online game...


----------



## JTM (Sep 15, 2008)

blake said:


> I've been playing in the new Wrath of the Lich King beta, it's pretty sweet. Wow and I thought I was all alone in my nerdiness...lol. Dang, no Mac support for Warhammer...oh well, nothing the dual boot key can't fix..



pssh.  "macs"


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Sep 15, 2008)

JTM said:


> pssh.  "macs"



aaahhhh hhhaaaa haaaa


----------



## JTM (Sep 16, 2008)

also, if you preordered, doesn't it come out today?

i'll be on the Dark Crag server.  if you'd like to play with a group of folks, let me know and i'll get you the ventrilo information.


----------



## JTM (Sep 19, 2008)

correction.  Dark Crag got swarmed.  

We're on the "Praag" server.  PM me for vent info.


----------



## Jeffrey.Roach (Dec 30, 2008)

EQ1 - From beginning to around 2004 and sold account (Terris Thule server)

EQ2 - From April 2005 - current (Blackburrow Server and others) - but don't play as often since many members I used to know no longer plays and I've gone back to school working on my Master's Degree at Texas State in San Marcos

WoW - Just recently started playing during Xmas break on Stormscale server.  Currently exploring the game and its content.  Not as fancy as EQ2 but still impressive.

I'll have to check out Warhammer to see if it's something I want to get into; however, school starts back at the end of January and that'll probably eat up most of my time - that and work!


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Dec 31, 2008)

A funny thing happened to me on the way to the Forum! WOW I can’t believe I side that. LOL

How do you play?


----------



## Wingnut (Dec 31, 2008)

EQ1 start till about 6months after EQ2 came out
EQ2 for about 2 years
WOW about 3 months
Star Wars about 2 years
Tribal Wars not that long
Black Hawk Down about 3 years
Civilization since R1 but only off and on online


----------



## JTM (Dec 31, 2008)

Jeffrey.Roach said:


> EQ1 - From beginning to around 2004 and sold account (Terris Thule server)
> 
> EQ2 - From April 2005 - current (Blackburrow Server and others) - but don't play as often since many members I used to know no longer plays and I've gone back to school working on my Master's Degree at Texas State in San Marcos
> 
> ...



EQ until 2004?  Gees.  that's a longggg time to be playing EQ1.  i probably would've played EQ but I was in UO from open until 2002 or so.

EQ2 wasn't something i really ever got into.. played for 2-3 months, but couldn't keep going.

SWG from open till 6 months after... couldn't believe they made getting a jedi like they did so i canceled.

shadowbane took up 2-3 years of my life. 

I'm in WoW again now, restarted my account, lvl 78 lock on Aegwynn, just killing time until Darkfall Online comes out on Jan 22.



jonesvilletexas said:


> A funny thing happened to me on the way to the Forum! WOW I canâ€™t believe I side that. LOL
> 
> How do you play?



world of warcraft = WoW... it's a computer game that is a massive time eater.  



Wingnut said:


> EQ1 start till about 6months after EQ2 came out
> EQ2 for about 2 years
> WOW about 3 months
> Star Wars about 2 years
> ...



TW.  blake may give me another infraction if i talk about it too much   (don't think he ever gave me an actual infraction, but yea, he might this time... and i'm a moderator!)


----------



## Wingnut (Dec 31, 2008)

JTM said:


> TW.  blake may give me another infraction if i talk about it too much



LOL Ive only been playing since well it was talked about before.  I got rimmed once and restarted and have a pretty nice one going now and as soon as this dang cease fire is lifted I have 3 nobles ready to go, might have another before the lift.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 31, 2008)

Jeffrey.Roach said:


> WoW - Just recently started playing during Xmas break on Stormscale server.  Currently exploring the game and its content.  Not as fancy as EQ2 but still impressive.



Hit me up sometime!

Jachin
Zangarmarsh
Horde

There are a handful of Masons on that server as well


----------

